# Solved: pogo games not loading



## sweetjody3 (Sep 13, 2008)

i having been playing pogo for over a year they couldnt even help me and i have seen alot of these issues all of a sudden the game tries to come up and then it says could not load images and this i wat i get

*Could Not Load Game Images*

Explanation:
The game applet encountered one or more errors downloading images from our servers.
This could be due to a host of issues including other software running on your computer; temporary problems with our network, the internet, or your network connection; temporary problems with our server, or an error in our game; or insufficient memory available on your computer.
How to Fix the Problem (All Computer Types):
There may be software running on your computer that is preventing the game from downloading images that it needs in order to run properly. This software could be an ad blocker, firewall, anti-virus or some other Internet Security program. You may want to try disabling or configuring this software so it does not interfere with Pogo.com games.
Try loading the game again; if the problem was a rare network error, it is unlikely to happen again.
Try loading the game again at a later time; if we were experiencing problems with our network or servers, we may have fixed them.
Try loading our game with no other applications running. Each program you run uses up some portion of your computer's memory and resources.
​i have done everything it has recommended i believe i have anyway


----------



## sweetjody3 (Sep 13, 2008)

all i had to do was delete my temp files in java i cant believe it wow


----------



## lathamshela7 (Oct 12, 2008)

I am so glad I found you guys here at Tech Support! I was having trouble also, with the same exact message of "error, game not loading'' for the past week. Never had that problem before ( 4 years) and AOL Live chat didnt help, even sent me 5 different things to check with a step by step to each one.. nothing worked. Wrote pogo and they want me to send the page. So I googled: "pogo game not loading'' and found you all! Did the Java thing and I am back in business ( with scrabble) Just wanted to say THANK YOU!! IT WORKED!


----------



## sandyj (Apr 16, 2007)

My trouble is I have game's that I brought
from pogo they worked fine now they won't it say's to get latest flash player i do
and then it tell's me The download is on and should work,but when i go to the game's i brought they
won't work


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

For the record, here's all Pogo's contact info that I know of:

[email protected]

Pogo's Help Line for the Games: 1-866-543-5435

The rest of Pogo's numbers:
Toll Free:
1-866-265-8003
1-888-842-6388
1-866-486-0329

NOT Toll Free:
1-650-628-1500
1-516-365-3999
***************************
For Sandy [and anyone else]
Without knowing what game you're talking about, I can only be general. I would suggest uninstalling the game and re-installing it... BUT!! there's a file you need to copy for ANY and ALL Pogo downloadable games or you'll have to start the game from Rank 0.

You'll need to go here: C:\Documents and Settings\*Your_Name*\Application Data\Pogo Games and copy the WHOLE folder for the game you want to uninstall to a safe place. Once you've done that, uninstall the game. Make sure you know your Registration Key!!

All the games downloaded from Pogo are here: *C:\Program Files\Oberon Media*. Each game will have it's own folder. Check to make sure the game is completely gone! Re-download the game and re-install it. Put the folder you copied back into the Pogo Games folder. It'll probably ask you if you want to overwrite the files already there... say Yes.

Hope this helps!


----------

